# Knitting groups in the Milwaukee area



## caroljs (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi everyone, I love this site. I learn so much from the members.
I live in New Berlin, Wisconsin. I'm a beginner level knitter and would like to join a group who meets on afternoon or evening. Does anyone know of any group or club I could join? :sm09: :sm02:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

caroljs said:


> Hi everyone, I love this site. I learn so much from the members.
> I live in New Berlin, Wisconsin. I'm a beginner level knitter and would like to join a group who meets on afternoon or evening. Does anyone know of any group or club I could join? :sm09: :sm02:


Have you looked on the user list to locate other KPers in your area? http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-list?location=wisconsin or http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-list?location=milwaukee

You might also phone or visit yarn shops and ask there.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I am in New Berlin every Thurs and Friday. Check with the library and Panera's


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm watching replies, too. I'd love to find a group (not just Senior Center) north of Milw.


----------



## reging (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi. Have 2 groups in the north shore area--Whitefish Bay and Glendale. New Berlin isn't real close but it's not far. Whitefish Bay meets the 2nd and 4th Tuesdays of the month from 10:00-noon at the Whitefish Bay Women's Club. I started the knitting group at WFB. We're a good group and have fun and share. Have experienced knitters as well as novice. We'll gather Tuesday 10/25. Need more info please contact me. [email protected]


----------



## reging (Oct 8, 2016)

Forgot Glendale--The Knit-Wits will meet 1:00 on Tuesday 10/25 at 1:00 at Glen Hills School. I don't have address but can get it for you; I just go.


----------

